# Need the perfect ski (yeah I know)



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2010)

My dilema: I need a ski that can do it all...yeah don't we all... My K2 strykers are too skinny for crud and powder...our kind of powder. I got bounced all over the place last week in the storm at Hunter. They are good rock skis though. My Volkl ac40 carbons are very stiff and just lousy in the bumps, they are good for heavy powder and crud though. I'm thinking of the new Rossi RS3's but just don't know how they will handle our usual conditions, had the best time with them at Alta but we will never be like Alta. Also because its hard to demo around here I have to go on other peoples word...which is not the best method. So is there a ski that can handle: ice, bumps, and the occasional pow dump. I'm probably going to get the rossi's so I don't have to rent anymore out there but need an east coast ski as well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2010)

Fischer Watea 84


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Watea 84*

IMHO the Watea 84's are a perfect east coast all mountain ski. They've handled every condition very well. They will hold an edge on hardpack, quick turning for the glades, performs well in the bumps. The light weight of the ski makes it a breeze to get last chair or even get some night skiing in too. ;-) Very stable at high speeds. They're not the best at any one condition but they are the best all mountain ski I've ever skied.


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Fischer Watea 84



you beat me to it


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2010)

I would also suggest the Watea 84 as one option you should definitely consider. Don't rule out others based on strong recommendations here for one particular ski though. Every ski manufacturer has a player in this market. You have already found out that Volkls option in this area is tough in the bumps due to the metal they put in there to make it rip groomers. Problem is if you take a ski with a less beefy construction, it will not rail the groomers as well. All depends where and how much you are willing to sacrifice.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 20, 2010)

Two skis that I am considering right now are the Dynastar Sultans ( 80 & 84's) and the Elan 888's. Both of these have also been getting great reviews.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that groomers bore me. Sure they're fun in the morning to warm up on but just don't cut it after a few runs. I'm finding myself venturing out into anything I can find as I get bored quick after spending time out west jumping into anything I can find. trouble is...its harder here. Conditions here are just plain harder to deal with and my legs are wasted in no time, where I can ski 8 days in a row out there in almost anything no prob. I'll check out the W's but would really like to demo them...anyone know where I could..and I just found the best deal on the Rossi's on Aspenskiandboard.com.   $560.00 with bindings and poles..thats about 100 cheaper than anywhere since they throw in the poles and free mounting...will be interesting to see how they handle Hunter...

These??http://www.levelninesports.com/fisc...tml?gdftrk=gdfV2669_a_7c788_a_7c3034_a_7c5630


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2010)

kingslug said:


> These??http://www.levelninesports.com/fisc...tml?gdftrk=gdfV2669_a_7c788_a_7c3034_a_7c5630


What is your height/weight? 184 is pretty long, especially if you plan on using these in bumps, unless you are a big/heavy guy. At 6'1" and 210 (when in shape!), I would go with the 178. Your mileage may vary, as always, because it is all about what works for you, your technique, and your build.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Fischer Watea 84



Have not tried them, but based upon everything I've read these and the Dynastar Sultan would be getting my first look for a one ski quiver in the east.

I bought Rossi B2s to be a 1 ski quiver three seasons ago.  This after loving a set of B1s that I rode from 2002-2006.  Been pretty underwhelmed by them and haven't read / heard enough positive things to reconsider the brand.  Unless they came out with a carbon copy of the BX from 05'.  That is my bump ski and I love em' for bumps.  Wouldn't want them as a 1 ski option though.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 20, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Two skis that I am considering right now are the Dynastar Sultans ( 80 & 84's) and the Elan 888's. Both of these have also been getting great reviews.



Yep! Demoed Dynastar Sultan 85's at 172 and they were awesome in all conditions and speeds. Also demoed Fischer Watea 84 (176) and Elan 888 (one sixty eight cm length) and they too were awesome. Would stay away from 184 length as they are not as nimble in getting through bumps. The shorter lengths still had plenty of flotation in really soft snow.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> what is your height/weight? 184 is pretty long, especially if you plan on using these in bumps, unless you are a big/heavy guy. At 6'1" and 210 (when in shape!), i would go with the 178. Your mileage may vary, as always, because it is all about what works for you, your technique, and your build.



6'2" 217   my Volkl's are 174 which is all they had and they feel too short when really flying. Funny thing is all the reviews I read about them how they where so great but I don't feel that way. Murder in the bumps but I guess they aren't built for that..they like speed and handle ice pretty well but its enevitable that you're going to get into the bumps at some time,like on clairs at Hunter and they are rough in there. They do handle crud and slop very well though, spring skiing is probably their forte'...just wish I could demo more. I bought these untried.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2010)

Any difference between the old and new wateas?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Any difference between the old and new wateas?



The one's on Levelnine are from 07/08 and they haven't changed them since.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2010)

With bindings they're about 340...damn cheap.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2010)

kingslug said:


> With bindings they're about 340...damn cheap.



Definitely a good price. I have the 94's in a 186, but I'd prob get the 84 in a 178. For the price might be worth taking a chance. (I'm 5'9" and 215lbs)


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2010)

kingslug said:


> With bindings they're about 340...damn cheap.



I'd jump on that.  

Hell, despite the fact that my wife would send me to the couch for a week, if I saw the same price on the skis I want, the Fischer Progressor 9+ with bindings in a 175, I'd buy em'.  :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 20, 2010)

K2 Apache Xplorer 
128/84/112  17m@177cm, 16m@170cm 
60% ungroomed and 40% groomed terrain
17/16 progressive sidecut
$479 shipped - AspenSkiandBoard.com


----------



## kingslug (Feb 21, 2010)

Now I wonder how much different these all are from my Volkl ac 40's as they have pretty much the same dimensions......


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 22, 2010)

What's your BSL slug?  I'll let you borrow my Wateas 84s.  Mine are 176 and I love them.  I just have to epoxy a nasty top-sheet chip first.  I'm not skiing this weekend so we can meet up anytime after work this week.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 22, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Now I wonder how much different these all are from my Volkl ac 40's as they have pretty much the same dimensions......


Dimensions are only part of the story. The skis construction is just as important to consider! Volkl loves their titanium. I have skied tons of skis with the same dimensions that ski night and day differently. Get thee to a demo day to sample a variety of skis, stat!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

I think my Watea 94s are going to become my go to ski.  I have them in a 186 length and have loved them everywhere so far.  I haven't had them in any really big, tight bumps yet though.  They handle the bumps we've had at Sundown so far this year just fine though.  I'm a rather big guy, 6'4" ~270.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Now I wonder how much different these all are from my Volkl ac 40's as they have pretty much the same dimensions......



The Volkls have a lot of metal in them. Watea's have carbon fiber to stiffen them up which makes them much lighter yet still pretty good on the hardpack. Do not put the railflex bindings on them if you get them.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> The Volkls have a lot of metal in them. Watea's have carbon fiber to stiffen them up which makes them much lighter yet still pretty good on the hardpack. Do not put the railflex bindings on them if you get them.



I have the Salomon z12 ti, per Grassi's recommendation.  They are light as anything.  The only other binding worth mounting would be for an AT setup.  I like these suckers so much I'm tempted to sell my Mantras, get the Wateas in a bigger width and put an AT setup on them so I can get into touring.  Of course I'd keep the 84s for on piste.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 23, 2010)

My volkls are the carbon fiber ones, don't think they have metal..have to check.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2010)

kingslug said:


> My volkls are the carbon fiber ones, don't think they have metal..have to check.



AC 30's have titanium and the AC 40 adds a layer of carbon on top of that.


----------



## ta&idaho (Feb 23, 2010)

Are you going to keep the Volkls or sell them?  If you think you're going to keep them, you might consider buying something like those Rossis you demoed.  I think you'll like the lighter weight and softer flexing Watea in the conditions you're describing, and they'll offer solid hard snow performance, but if you have the Volkls for those rare days when you'll actually spend a good chunk of the day on hard groomed surfaces, why not go with something a little further afield from your current quiver?  Based on my limited experience, a soft-flexing, relatively short turn radius, but decently wide ski (90-100 under foot) works pretty well in the standard Hunter-style conditions.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 23, 2010)

Where's the love for Atomics?  I ski on a pair of 178 Metron 9's and absolutely love them.  They are as steady as my old 205 Arcs in the days of straight skis.  I've always loved the wieght of Atomics particularly here in the east.  Believe me when I tell you we see every imaginable type of conditions here in the Pocono's and the Metrons handle each type well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## kingslug (Feb 23, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Are you going to keep the Volkls or sell them?  If you think you're going to keep them, you might consider buying something like those Rossis you demoed.  I think you'll like the lighter weight and softer flexing Watea in the conditions you're describing, and they'll offer solid hard snow performance, but if you have the Volkls for those rare days when you'll actually spend a good chunk of the day on hard groomed surfaces, why not go with something a little further afield from your current quiver?  Based on my limited experience, a soft-flexing, relatively short turn radius, but decently wide ski (90-100 under foot) works pretty well in the standard Hunter-style conditions.



And now I'm pissed I didn't buy them for this latest puke fest.....I could still get them for the weekend though...hmmm  screw it I'm buying them.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2010)

And I can't get them until...I get home friday night...much suffering will be had this next 2 day on 82 mm's .........oh well.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 25, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Any difference between the old and new wateas?



Just the top sheets.


----------



## hammer (Feb 25, 2010)

These prices for Wateas look pretty good...

http://www.o2gearshop.com/catalog/index.php?filter_id=11&cPath=2_70_76&cat_id=522&sort=0


----------



## bigbog (Feb 25, 2010)

Rossi's S3(98mm) looks interesting enough to demo..

$.01


----------

